# URC/Reformed Bible Study @ USC



## dannyhyde (Sep 3, 2008)

Reformed Bible Study at USC « The Reformed Reader

Notice to all students at the University of Southern California (USC) who are interested in a Reformed Bible study:

A group of students will be getting together on campus to study the book of Romans from a confessional Reformed perspective. Please join us and invite your friends - pass this invitation along.

For questions, information, location, times, etc. contact:

_USC.Reformed.Christian AT gmail DOT com_

Join us as we study this book that not only lies behind the structure of our own Heidelberg Catechism (Guilt, Grace, Gratitude), but the book concerning which Calvin wrote: “When anyone gains a knowledge of this Epistle, he has an entrance opened to him to all the most hidden treasures of Scripture” (Commentary on Romans, pg. xxix).


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 3, 2008)

Danny, I read this as URC/Reformed Study Bible. I thought that this was the latest craze that was going to trump the ESV study bible. Guess I misread it!


----------



## SolaGratia (Sep 3, 2008)

Do you have to be a member of the URC to attend the bible study?


----------



## dannyhyde (Sep 3, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> Do you have to be a member of the URC to attend the bible study?



No, it's just being hosted by Rev. Andrew Compton of Christ Reformed Church in Anaheim. He is a PhD student at UCLA but his wife is a PhD student at USC. You do have to get on campus, obviously to attend.


----------



## SolaGratia (Sep 3, 2008)

Good, I will spread the word!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 3, 2008)

I passed this on to the LA Reformed Presbyterian church session as well. I am sure any help in LA for Reformation will be well received!


----------



## dannyhyde (Sep 3, 2008)

Just to clarify, here is part of an email from Rev. Compton:

_Just as a little more detail; it's really just a student club on campus. It just happens that one of the students goes to our church and has asked me to stop by and help out. This isn't a ministry of Christ Reformed though, so I've been leaving their name out of it. I've mentioned to my elders that I'm stopping by, but not in my office as a minister, just as a "guy" who has some friends on campus._


----------

